# Need DX code for Pre-Op EKG



## Orthocoderpgu (Feb 25, 2011)

Patient came to may doc (PCP) and had a pre-op EKG which was unchanged from the baseline clearing the patient for surgery. Is there a DX code for pre-op EKG?  Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 25, 2011)

V72.81


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi,
DX code for pre-op EKG-V72.81...

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

